# column mold for embeds



## llineb (Mar 12, 2010)

did you guys see the new molds WSP will be getting in april for embeds?  they are colomn molds for loaf soaps.  squiggles, shapes, hearts and more. i am so excited!....does anyone else know where to get any other one's.  i love embeds but it can be time consuming cutting/shaping and molding them yourselves.   i guess this is why we call it handcrafted!  btw...did you see the handcrafted stickers wsp sells.  they look cute on soap!


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 13, 2010)

Unfortunately for me I don't make nor sell soap anymore but that sounds great! I'm sure you can find embed molds at lots of places maybe even michaels.


----------



## safire_6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Walmart has ice cube trays that are specially made for making ice "columns" for bottled water, soda, etc.. They are located in the kitchen section with the rubbermaid containers.  They work great and are a lot less money.  Have fun!


----------



## llineb (Mar 29, 2010)

that's great, i will check them out since walmart is the only store in my small town!  thanks for the tip!!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2010)

Great embeds molds. Wonder how much they will be once they are instock. 4' is pretty short though. It would only be a 1# batch


----------



## llineb (Mar 29, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Great embeds molds. Wonder how much they will be once they are instock. 4' is pretty short though. It would only be a 1# batch



there are 2 of each shape so it could make a 8 inch column.  the mold i use are the green silicone loaf ones they sale which are 8 inches long....we shall see on the price but there prices are usually pretty good right.


----------

